# Hurra, ein Igel.



## andreas w. (9. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

habe vorgestern abend mit meiner Frau noch ein Bischen draussen gesessen. Es war so schön warm und auf einmal raschelt es bei Nachbars im Garten, bzw. in der Kirschlorbeerhecke auf der Grenze. 

Wir haben weitergequatscht und auf einmal hab ich ihn gesehen. Es lief ein kleiner dunkler Punkt von der Größe zwischen einem Handball und einem Tennisball über den Rasen, wieder in Richtung Hecke. Kurzes Rascheln und weg war der Spuk.

Ich tippe einfach mal auf einen Igel, ist für mich die naheliegendste Erklärung - cool. Ich wollte schon immer einen Igel im Garten und habe die Schwiegereltern beneidet, die schon seit Jahren ein Pärchen haben.

Jetzt haben wir auch einen - stolz.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Andreas,

wenn es so sein sollte - dann :gratuliere

Igel haben meistens feste Routen - je nach Reviergröße kommen sie alle 1 - 3 wieder vorbei. Wenn Du eine Katze hast, kannst Du ja mal ein Restchen Futter (das darf ruhig ein bisschen müffeln) hinstellen, um zu schauen, ober er wieder kommt. Wenn Du ihn selbst nicht siehst, merkst Du es zumindest an den kleinen schwarzen, farbechten "Würstchen" 

Hier ist unser Blaupunkt - ein Igel den wir krank gefunden haben und der nach dem  Wiederaufpäppeln lange Zeit pünktlich zum Abendessen "nachhause" kam (und mahnte!)...


----------



## Bebel (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Andreas

Wie Christine schon geschrieben hat, sieht man an den schwarzen Würsten im Garten, daß sich dort ein Igel herum treibt. 

Wenn Du keine Katze hast, nimmt der Igel auch gerne Hundefutter. 
Da Igel extrem laut schmatzen, sind sie beim Fressen auch gut zu hören. 

Igel sind Nachtaktiv, vielleicht abends mal mit der Taschenlampe nachsehen.

Unser Hund sagt jedenfalls jeden Abend bescheid, wo der Igel sich gerade im Garten herumtreibt. Wobei der Igel dies, glaube ich, nicht wirklich gut findet - rollt sich zusammen und will mit uns nichts zu tun haben.

LG Bebel


----------



## Elfriede (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

hallo zusammen,

ich hatte vorgestern nachts auch Igelbesuch und habe mich mächtig darüber gefreut, denn es ist schon vier Jahre her, dass ich einen Igel auf meinem Grundstück gesehen habe. Igel sind hier nicht so häufig anzutreffen wie im Norden. Der Igel von vorgestern kam um Wasser zu trinken, ich entdeckte ihn bei meinem nächtlichen Teichrundgang mit der Taschenlampe und habe auch gleich meine Kamera geholt, um ihn wenigstens auf einem Foto festzuhalten.


 

 



MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Elfriede,

das ist ja ein ganz schöner Mops - oder ist das eine Dame in anderen Umständen?


----------



## Elfriede (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Christine,

keine Ahnung, aber junge Igelchen auf meinem Grundstück wären schön. Vielleicht kann sie mein Angebot an Süsswasser an mein Grundstück binden.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ron (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo zusammen,

könnte man ja richtig neidisch werden.   Igel kann man bei uns nämlich abhaken. Zu kalt.

Aber dafür hatten wir vorgesternacht Besuch von einem Luchs. :shock Auch nicht schlecht.

LG

Ron


----------



## Würmli (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Ron,
ein Luchs? super!
Bei uns sagen die Waschbären "gute Nacht"

LG Biggi


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo,

auch ich mag Igel. Leider haben wir bisher eher weniger Glück damit.
In der Scheune finden sich immer mal wieder tote. 

Gestern habe ich während der Arbeit meinen Augen nicht getraut. Ein dicker Igel aufm Acker. 
   
Was macht der denn da, tagsüber zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr? 
Ich wollte ihn erst sitzen lassen, aber die Gefahr, dass er wieder meinen Weg kreuzt und ich ihn übersehe, war mir zu groß. Also habe ich ihn 30m hin im Randbereich zwischen den Brennnesseln ausgesetzt. Als ich später wieder dort vorbei fuhr, war er weg.

Im Ufergraben des Teiches lese ich nur die roten Spanier ab. Einheimische __ Nacktschnecken haben, in der Hoffnung auf natürliche Feinde, ein Bleiberecht. 
Außerdem sind die viel kleiner und fressen vermutlich nicht so viel. _*sichselbergutzuredet*_


----------



## goldfisch (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Annett,
Igel am hellen Tag haben meist ein Problem. Zur Zeit vermutlich Durst. In den Brennnesseln konnte er vermutlich etwas Tau auflecken.
mfg Jürgen


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Jürgen.

Ja, Wassermangel ist da "draußen" sicherlich ein Problem. 
Wenn ich sehe, wieviele Vögel den Teich zeitweise nutzen... er liegt Luftlinie nur geschätzte 200 m entfernt. 

Diese Nacht hat es hier binnen kurzer Zeit 22 mm Regen gegeben. Der Igel sollte also zumindest heute nicht mehr durstig sein. 
Das nächste Mal biete ich ihm einen Schluck aus meiner Trinkflasche (stilles Wasser) an.


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hier ein Abendgast auf dem Weg zum Teich, hoffentlich verspachtel der nur __ Schnecken und nicht meine __ Molche. Ich befürchte nämlich, das unsere Molche vom letzten Jahr, den Igeln zu Opfer fallen.


----------



## sister_in_act (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo

scheint vorgestern ein Igeltag gewesen zu sein
Nachdem ich am alten Teich immer Igel hatte wurde nach dem Unbau keiner mehr gesichtet.
Obwohl ich immer  Laughaufen hinter dem Komposter aufhäufe für den Winter...
Vorgestern--es war richtiges  Ekelwetter--seh ich wie ein Igel in unseren Holzschopp läuft.
Ziemlich groß und recht flink .
Für ein Bild hats nicht gereicht , aber ich hoffe, daß er mir bei der Schneckenbekämpfung behilflich ist.
Bleiberecht hat er sowieso

 gruß ulla


----------



## nik (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo,

wir haben eigentlich schon lange Igel im Garten. Eigentlich ging das in unserem dicht bewachsenen Garten immer auch mit erheblichen Mengen leckerer, spanischer __ Nacktschnecken einher. Es gab Jahre da konnten wir die abends zu hunderten absammeln. 
Ob deren seit letztem Jahr auffälliger Rückgang an dem/n Igel/n liegt, weiß ich nicht. Interessant ist, dass deren Rückgang mit einem deutlichen Anstieg an Weinbergschnecken einher ging.
Unseren "alten" Igel haben wir eher selten gesehen, obwohl wir im Sommer viel und lange draußen bleiben. Der lebt unter unserer Kaminholzlege. Auf seine Art war er immer präsent, denn er hatte einen charakteristischen Husten. Vermutlich hat er den Winter nicht mehr überstanden. 
Vor ein paar Tagen saßen wir auf unserer Bank - am frischen Teichlein  - den relativ milden Abend genießen. Meine Frau machte mich dann auf das Rascheln im Gebüsch aufmerksam und es dauerte nicht lang, da tauchte der Igel direkt neben unserer Bank auf. Der ließ sich überhaupt nicht stören und lief meiner Frau geschäftig um die Füße herum. Es ist ein jüngerer Igel, vermutlich vom letzten Jahr. Na ja, vielleicht wird der ja besser zu beobachten sein, als der alte. Seine charakteristischen Würsterl im Garten finden sich bei uns natürlich auch.

Gruß, Nik


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Nik,
leider verschmähen die Igel die span.Wegeschnecke, das ist ja das Problem, aber es gibt auch genug heimische __ Schnecken , die unsern Igeln schmecken!
Weinbergschnecken gibt es heuer wirklich viele!


----------



## nik (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Dann war es unsere in der Pflaume nistende Gartenamsel!  Die hatte ich einmal gesehen, wie sie eine spanische zerlegt und gefressen hat. : 

Gruß, Nik


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

nur so 

 

schönes WE


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Ach Karsten ....

Es ist immer wieder ein Genuß deine Igel zu sehen


----------



## Laura=) (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hey,
ich finde Igel total toll und süß.
@ Karsten: Das Igelbild ist ja total niedlich. 

Ich hatte bis jetzt 7 Igel im Garten wohnen. 
1x in der Hecke.
1x haben spaziergänger einen kleines Tierchen gesehen, sie dachten es seien unsere alten Meercshweinchen die abgebückst sind. Wir schauten uns das Tier genau an und es war ein Hochschwangerer Igel mit schon einem Baby im Mund. Mein Vater holte schnell Handschuhe und weil das Tier so verzweifelt nach einem Versteckt gesucht hat, haben wir es in unseren Garten gesetzt. Er verschwand sofort unter unserer Eingangstreppe im Laub. 1 Woche später hab ich andends knierchen und schmatzen gehört und min 5 kleine Baby Igel und die Mama sind draußen rumgelaufen und am Tag wieder ins Versteck zurrück, das ging ungefähr 1-2 Monate so. 

LG
Laura


----------



## Hexe_Mol (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*



na dann stell ich euch unseren terrassenigel *BORSTEL* auch mal vor. allerdings müsste sie genau genommen borsteline heissen, sie hat uns nämlich letztes jahr im herbst mit 5 superniedlichen stachelballbabys erfreut!


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Igel Freunde,
was schöne Bilder!
"Unsere" kommen nur nachts, sowie auch "unser" Siebenschläferpärchen.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Na, denn hab ich auch mal welche: Blaupunkt, der krank bei uns aufgepäppelt wurde und auch gerne man das Abendessen anmahnen kam.

  

Oder unser Mäxchen, den wir im Dezember mit 300 gr eingsammelt haben.
 

Oder die Rasselbande, die im Herbst das Restkatzenfutter vernichtet:


----------



## Casybay (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Christine,
die verstehen sich aber prima.
Hatte mal 2 an der Tränke, die sich schrecklich angefaucht haben, bis dann einer aufgab und verschwand.


----------



## lollo (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo,


Casybay schrieb:


> leider verschmähen die Igel die span.Wegeschnecke


ich behaupte aber das Gegenteil 
 
diese war die erste, aber vielleicht lags ja am vorher erhaltenen Dosenfutter.


----------



## Casybay (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Lothar,
das wäre natürlich Klasse und würde selbst den wissenschaftl. Darstellungen über die schreckliche Vermehrung von sp. Wegeschnecken ohne Fressfeinde in Deutschland widersprechen.


----------



## lollo (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Carmen,

und es war nicht der einzige der die __ Schnecken für gut befand. 
Er, und einige Andere ebenfalls, wurden hier aufgepäppelt. Teilweise waren sie verletzt und wurden von einer Tierärztin versorgt, und mussten ja irgend wann mal vom Dosenfutter wieder entwöhnt werden. Was liegt da näher wie Schnecken und __ Würmer beim Freigang. Keiner hatte die Mahlzeit abgelehnt. 

Das auch in meinem Garten in den Jahren der eine oder andere seine Freiheit selbst bestimmt hat und gegangen ist, merke ich an dem regen Besuch dann Abends immer. Ja, und Schnecken finde ich hier keine mehr.


----------



## karsten. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo

Schnecken sind für Igel der wohl am meisten Lebenszeit limitierender Faktor .


Lungenwürmer: Diese __ Parasiten werden durch __ Schnecken die als Nahrung dienen aufgenommen. Sie zerfressen die Lungen und verursachen Husten, Röcheln, Niesen etc.. Durch Sie hat die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung des Igels abgenommen.
Lungenhaarwürmer: Diese __ Würmer kommen oft gemeinsam mit den Lungenwürmer vor und verursachen die gleichen Krankheiten.


mfG


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

@Karsten,
intressanter Artikel !
Hab solche Berichte schon über Kaninchen und __ Schnecken gelesen (habe Freigänger Kaninchen), wo ähnliches mit dem Lungenwurm beschrieben wurde.


----------



## lollo (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo,


> Lungenwürmer: Diese __ Parasiten werden durch __ Schnecken die als Nahrung dienen aufgenommen. Sie zerfressen die Lungen und verursachen Husten, Röcheln, Niesen etc.. Durch Sie hat die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung des Igels abgenommen.
> Lungenhaarwürmer: Diese __ Würmer kommen oft gemeinsam mit den Lungenwürmer vor und verursachen die gleichen Krankheit



das ist bekannt, und ob es nur durch die spanische Schnecke kommt, weiß ich nicht. 
All das bekommen die Igel mit auf den Weg in die Freiheit, aber es hält sich ja keiner daran.


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hi,

unsere Igel haben die Spanier immer verschmäht, sogar wenn die sich selbst vorwitzig im Futternapf präsentiert haben, weil sie den armen Stacheltieren das Futter weggefressen haben.

Alles andere aus der Kategorie __ Schnecken wurde laut schmatzend vertilgt.

@Carmen - die verstanden sich nur prima, solange die Futternäpfe einigermaßen voll waren, sobald das Futter zur Neige ging, ging das Gefauche, Schnuffschnuff, Pffftpffft und über den Hof Geschiebe los. Dampfwalzen und Rammböcke sind ein Witz dagegen.


----------



## Casybay (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

@Christine,
, alles andere hätt mich bei denen auch gewundert.


----------



## Christine (28. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Moin Igel-Freunde,

der Winter fängt ja gar nicht gut an, habe gerade draussen zwei kleine Stacheltiere eingesammelt, beide unter 400 Gramm, die ich schon seit einigen Tage beobachte. 

Da wir aber letzte Nacht schon unter -10°  hatten und der eine einen sehr schlappen Eindruck macht, hab ich sie eingesammelt. Morgen müssen wir dann eine gute Unterkunft finden


----------



## karsten. (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo

schau mal bei google "erstversorgung Igel"

eine Wärmflasche ist jetzt hilfreich .
Du solltest jetzt schnell mit einer Igelstation in Deiner Region Kontakt aufnehmen .

bei Problemen ruf an

mfG


----------



## Christine (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Guten Morgen,

1/2 Dose Katzenfutter und gefühlte 2 kg Sch.... später präsentieren wir hier Max und Moritz beim Frühstück - es gibt Kalb in Soße. 
Die beiden hatten vor dem Frühstück 384 und 421 Gramm - bei dem Wetter definitiv zu wenig!


 
Nachher geht es zu unserem Tierheim. 
Nachdem hier in der letzten Zeit zwei private Igelmütter den Dienst quittiert haben, ist das zur Zeit die einzige Alternative. 

Ich würde es ja selber machen, aber unsere Räumlichkeiten geben das leider nicht her. 
Kurzzeitig ist es kein Problem - aber einen ganzen Winter kriegen wir leider nicht gewuppt.

Danke Karsten für das Angebot


----------



## ferryboxen (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

hallo

der kleine kollege bestand täglich auf seine ration

koifutter.

er wartete immer geduldig .

jetzt schläft er in seinem komposthaufen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Christine (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Lothar,

schön, dass der Knabe schläft. Meine Nachbarin hat mir grade den dritten kleinen gebracht. Auch nur 420 Gramm. :?


----------



## danyvet (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

ach, Christine, du arme! Ich bete jeden Spätherbst, dass mir keiner übern Weg läuft. Hab nämlich auch schon einige überwintert, aber ist schon ein Haufen Arbeit...
Mit rund 400g sind sie aber nicht mehr soooo klein. In unseren Breiten (Wien, nicht bei dir!!) würden sie einen sehr milden Winter sogar draußen überstehen können. Meine, die ich aufgesammelt hab, hatten alle immer so Anfang Oktober 100-150g. Sooo putzig. Einige von denen sind fast wie Haustiere gewesen übern Winter. Das Aussetzen im Frühjahr fiel mir immer sehr schwer. Ich hab ihnen immer gesagt, sie sollen sich auf keinen Fall mit einem Autoreifen anlegen! 

1/2 Dose Katzenfutter!! Für 2 Igel!! Du meinst, eine halbe 400g Dose?!?!?! Das ist aber schon sehr viel..... Meine haben immer abends ein selbstgebasteltes Fleischbällchen (ein Bällchen hat ca. 35g) bekommen (Spezialrezept) und morgens ein paar (ca. 5 Stk) Brekkies. Die sehr aktiven unter ihnen bekamen auch manchmal 2x tgl. ein Fleischbällchen 
Bin jedenfalls froh, heuer keinen gefunden zu haben.
Dass sie bei euch bei -10°C jetzt noch herumlaufen....


----------



## Hexe_Mol (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

 christine



blumenelse schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarin hat mir grade den dritten kleinen gebracht. Auch nur 420 Gramm. :?




oh jeee, da scheint ja bei euch in der nähe ein sehr später wurf  geboren zu sein. (oder eine igelmama, die ihre kleinen aus irgendwelchen gründen nicht richtig "rund füttern" konnte).
wir hatten letztes jahr ne igel-kinderstube direkt unter dem terrassen-holzdeck, aber dank kräftigem zufüttern sind alle 5 zwerge schnell groß und kräftig geworden und haben draussen üerwintern können.

ich drück dir gaaaanz fest die daumen, dass du die stachelkugeln in gute hände zur überwinterung geben kannst!


----------



## Christine (29. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hi Ihr Igelfreunde,

also meine sind noch über dem Durchschnitt. Das Tierheim ist angefüllt mit kleineren, das Durchschnittsgewicht jetzt Ende November soll hier bei uns in der Gegend bei 300 Gramm liegen.


----------



## Highway (22. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Hurra, ein Igel.*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

habe gerade beim durchstöbern meiner Bilder noch ein hübsches gefunden.  Wir saßen auch an einem lauen Sommerabend noch draußen und so gegen 23 Uhr hörten wir plötzlich seltsame Geräusche. Da unser Garten nur von Hecken und Sträuchern umgeben ist, dachten wir zuerst an jemanden, der uns vielleicht noch besuchen wollte.

Aber da niemand zu sehen war und das Rascheln nicht aufhörte, holte ich meine Camera und ging zum Teich, im Schein der Teichlichter konnte ich etwas erkennen,   :scherz3:  und hielt einfach mal drauf.

Heraus kam dann das    

 

Ein Igel hatte wahrscheinlich auch mal Durst und hat sich am Teich gestärkt, er kam noch ein paar mal, doch dann wart er nicht mehr gesehen.

Grüßle aus Leuchetz
Uwe


----------

